# Join the rally!



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

*Give Us Back Our Reefs!*


When: April 30, 2011

Time: 10:00 am; PROTEST MARCH followed by the High Noon COURTHOUSE RALLY

Where: Legislative Office, District 1 & the Courthouse

21 North Main Street
Cape May Court House, NJ 08210

Why: To tell Assemblyman Albano & District 1 to…

*give us back our reefs!*

- Demonstrate the importance of the ocean reefs to the anglers and divers. 

- Petition Assemblyman Albano, Chair of the Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee, to stop blocking the democratic process and hear bill A1152, which will remove the traps off of the reefs. 

- Demand that Assemblyman Albano stop turning his back on hundreds-of-thousands of recreational anglers and divers who fund New Jersey’s Reef Management Program through excise taxes on gear while – he provides protection to the 20 commercial trappers who pay NOTHING. 

- Protest Assemblyman Albano’s decision to defy the Federal Sport Fish Restoration Program, which funds New Jersey’s Reef Program and mandates that reefs built for the public to use are for hook and line, and spear fishing only. 

- Insist that Assemblyman Albano stop jeopardizing federal funding for New Jersey’s ocean reefs by allowing trap gear to restrict access to reefs.

- End “pay-to-play!” The commercial fishing industry is profiting from using the reefs and then using part of the profits to give campaign contributions to Assemblyman Albano, who blocks the bill to remove commercial traps (fixed gear.)

- Tell Assemblyman Albano to give us back our reefs!


----------

